# Advice on Moving From Vancouver Canada to Bangkok



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking for references for a good company to move a small amount of personal belongings (less than 500 pounds) from Vancouver Canada to Bangkok? Did you have a good experience? Who did you use? What should I be cautious about?

Thank you in advance!


----------

